# Reds maybe?



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

So I'm pretty much a noob here in Florida and don't yet have a boat but have been trying relentlessly to catch some reds out at 3 mile and the destin jettys off the rocks but have been unsuccessful. I've used everything from cut bait, squid, live shrimp, fresh dead, frozen, gulp artificials; all off a single drop bottom rig with #3-5 circle hooks with no luck at all times of day and night. Until I come across a boat, is there any advice someone could give me on where to catch these guys and what I could be doing wrong. I feel like im missing out with all the bulls out there to be had. These reds are slowly becoming my arch nemesis!


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I sent you a Private Messages SoCal


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

SoCal619 said:


> all off a single drop bottom rig with #3-5 circle hooks !


 That's your problem, go to any local tackle shop, tell them your story, they'll hook you up.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I think the largest hooks i use for my rigs are 1/0 and unless its a sabiki/ bait rig it's a #1 reds can be finicky but like Matt was saying drop a few dollars at the bait shop and they'll treat you right.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I've caught reds using all the bait you've listed above. I would suggest you use a Carolina rig (google it if you don't know what it is). Hook size depends on bait size, and weight depends on current. I generally use the same size hooks as you listed if going for bull reds.....smaller for slots (that's just what works for me). Right now a chunk of cut bait or live pinfish around Bob Sykes shouldn't go ignored. Good luck and go visit a local bait store (Hotspots) and they will hook you up (pun intended).


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Bull Reds all over pensacola beach. Any bait really. Bull Reds are like fat girls @ the movies. They will eat anything you get from the concession stand,....


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ive seen 5 reds caught by the 3 mile bridge. Worst spot in Pensacola.


----------

